

Cargo Cult Science by Richard Feynman (.PDF) - tokenadult
http://calteches.library.caltech.edu/51/2/CargoCult.pdf

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Searchable versions:

[http://www.google.com/search?q=%22all+experiments+in+psychol...](http://www.google.com/search?q=%22all+experiments+in+psychology+are+not+of+this+type%2C+however%22)

<http://www.lhup.edu/~DSIMANEK/cargocul.htm>

<http://www.farnhamsfreehold.org/blog/?p=171>

[http://blogs.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=blog.view&...](http://blogs.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=blog.view&friendId=71415120&blogId=384636381)

[http://lanseybrothers.blogspot.com/2009/08/cargo-cult-
scienc...](http://lanseybrothers.blogspot.com/2009/08/cargo-cult-science-and-
doings-at.html?showComment=1249821398123)

------
billswift
Related, here is probably the most important essay Jerry Pournelle ever wrote,
<http://www.jerrypournelle.com/science/voodoo.html> .

------
krakensden
Always a fun read- but I'd be interested in hearing if the situation is better
in Psychology now, and/or if other fields have this problem today.

~~~
tokenadult
At least a few psychologists are attempting to make things better.

<http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/1405131128/>

